# 4/20 stuart fl



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Good to hear! I find out in a few days if we will be up that way soon.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Fishing is definately heating up since last month, all the winter species are leaving and the summer fish are heating up.Tarpon are starting to show. Im seeing huge schools of glassminnows and pilchards. I have a feeling this is going to be a good summer due to our lack of cold this winter. Its kind of giving the bait a head start. And where theres bait...


----------



## KennyStCyr (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice job, trolling motor looks good!


----------

